# Does DPP play nice with 4K monitors?



## crazydogrun (Oct 4, 2016)

Thinking about a 4k monitor upgrade, but wondering if the fonts will be readable in Digital Photo Pro. Anyone have experience with the combo? Thanks!


----------



## kaihp (Oct 4, 2016)

crazydogrun said:


> Thinking about a 4k monitor upgrade, but wondering if the fonts will be readable in Digital Photo Pro. Anyone have experience with the combo? Thanks!


It probably also depends a lot on your OS version. My experience with Windows 7 on a 55" 4K TV was that the icons and menus were _very_ small. Windows 10 might be a better choice.


----------



## Zeidora (Oct 4, 2016)

No problems on MacPro soup can and a NEC 4K display. As kahip noted, menus can be small, but that is true for pretty much all applications. I now need to use reading glasses with 4K display, while regular display works well without. Corrects a bit of astigmatism.


----------



## hovland (Oct 4, 2016)

crazydogrun said:


> Thinking about a 4k monitor upgrade, but wondering if the fonts will be readable in Digital Photo Pro. Anyone have experience with the combo? Thanks!


No problem here
Running Win 10 64bit, on Asus PB279 @3840x2160 60Hz 
Normally use 175% scaling


----------



## crazydogrun (Oct 4, 2016)

Excellent. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rs (Oct 4, 2016)

What OS are you using?


----------



## crazydogrun (Oct 4, 2016)

Windows 10. I just found relevant windows OS info at the Eizo website http://www.eizoglobal.com/support/compatibility/dpi_scaling_settings_windows/

They claim that DPP 4 scales correctly (mostly). Photoshop CS6 does not scale (crud). Photoshop CC and Lightroom CC do scale correctly.

So I guess I have to pony up for CC if I am going down the 4K road.


----------



## crazydogrun (Oct 13, 2016)

For anyone who stumbles across this post later, here's my verdict... Canon's DPP version 4.5.0.0 does seem to scale correctly on a 4k NEC monitor when using Window 10's hiDPI "text scaling feature" (i.e., the scaling feature found in "Display Settings"). But I'm unimpressed with the quality of the text scaling which is blurry. Many other applications (like browsers) scale text without looking blurry, so there is to much room for improvement by Canon.

And Photoshop CC version 2015.5.1 also scales, but only at 100% or 200% which means you have a choice of ridiculously small menus or ridiculously huge menus that eat up all space on the monitor. There are no scaling options in-between. Ludicrous. On a 32" monitor, I'm using the 100% setting and it is usable, if not ideal.


----------

